# Need advice asap....on hagen 147gl tank



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi there my friends; I am looking to buy a used 147 gal tank. the dims are 72 x 23 high x 18 wide. The brand is Hagen and I noticed it didnt have a center brace and didnt look like there was ever a center brace that I could tell. Is this normal for a Hagen tank. I would have thought a 6ft tank would have one. Second question, could I or should I put a brace in myself and how would I go about doing this? Any advice or information would be appreciated from someone with large tank experience. Thank you in advance. I would really like to talk to someone with real experience in this area.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Hagen tanks had used "one piece mold frame" for sure. I could not remember if they made 72" tank used one piece mold frame. the info. was on their website...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That's the best. O live Hagen because they use thicker glass instead of relying on teh plastic centre brace. Save a lot of aggravation when you try to catch a fish. They are generally more expensive - hardly any store stock them anymore.

Only disadvantage is that you don't have a centre brace to hold glass cover or light.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

He has all the glass from the tank but lost the rails, so will have to get new ones.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks to all that replied


----------

